# Heated Steering Wheel question



## subsaharantribesman (Sep 23, 2003)

I noticed a week ago the sporadic appearance of a white logo on the left side of the info screen behind the steering wheel. I looked in the manual and could find no warning icon to match. Finally, as I started my car one morning, the whole display said: "Heated wheel is off."
The manual explains how to turn the heated wheel on, but it doesn't clarify if this is a temperature-controlled function. If I leave it on, is the wheel heated constantly, or only below certain ambient temps? Does it switch off automatically after a period of time? In an Audi I previously owned the heated wheel came on when the heated seats were activated. The Phaeton is obviously a different system, but I'm wondering why the icon telling me it was off finally appeared on the display. Because the temp has been falling below 40 degrees outside?
Thanks for any explanations,
Cheers,


----------



## dtwphaeton (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel question (subsaharantribesman)*

My car does not exhibit this. When I turn the heated steering wheel on, a green indicator appears in the large display with the words "heated steering wheel on," or something to that effect. Then, the large display goes back to whatever it was doing and the small green steering wheel icon remains displayed in the upper left. My observation is that the heat intensity diminishes over time, until the wheel is turned off and on again. Unlike any Audi, the heated seats and heated wheel are independent. I have only seen the white icon you describe once, on a friend's Touareg with the color display that comes with the sat nav system on that vehicle. He could not figure out the circumstances under which it appeared, he could not figure out how to make it go off, and neither could the dealer. I recall, but cannot presently find, a brief thread about this on the Touareg board a month or so ago. Sorry I cannot help more.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel question (subsaharantribesman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subsaharantribesman* »_...Because the temp has been falling below 40 degrees outside?

Yes, that would be my guess. If you leave your Phaeton outside at night, and the vehicle is cold-soaked when you get into it in the morning, it probably displays the "Steering Wheel Heat is Off" message as a suggestion/reminder to you. This warning is likely suppressed when either the OAT or cabin temperature is above a certain threshold.
Aircraft have similar systems that provide a reminder to turn on anti-ice systems if the ∆ temperature indicates it is probable that icing will be encountered.
Michael


----------



## subsaharantribesman (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel question (PanEuropean)*

Michael! Leave my Phaeton outwide at night!? :~O
No, it rests in my garage each night, but I did first notice the icon after it was parked at a restaurant several hours for a late dinner. Your explanation makes sense, though I'm also wondering about the possibility that the white icon is indicative of an error. I'll continue to observe and see if I notice a pattern.
Cheers,


----------



## varun56 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel question (subsaharantribesman)*

How is the Heated Steering wheel function turned on??


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel question (varun56)*

There is a small button on the side of the steering wheel, on the opposite side of where the small button for turning off the steering wheel text lighting is. I can never remember which side is which - but if I press the steering wheel heat button, I get an annunciation in the display between the speedometer and tachometer. If I press the other button (same size, shape, location, just on the opposite side), the lights go out behind the text on the cruise control buttons, etc.
The two buttons are part of the rocker switch assemblies on either side of the steering wheel airbag.
Michael


----------



## varun56 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel question (PanEuropean)*

Is that part of the Comfort & Cold Weather Pkg? Cuz my Phaeton doesnt seem like it has it. The button is there, but it does absoutely nothing. Nothing comes up on the display either.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel question (varun56)*

Might be - I'm not sure how the option packages are put together. Look on the build sticker (there is one in your owner's manual, another one in the spare tire well - right rear corner) and look for the code *2ZW* (two-zed-dubya). If you see this production code, you have a heated steering wheel - if you don't see that code, you don't have heat.
Michael


----------



## dtwphaeton (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel question (varun56)*

My read of the sales literature is that the heated steering wheel is standard on the W12 (both seating configurations) and the V8 (4-seater only). On the V8 5-seater, it is part of the Convenience & Cold Weather Package.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel question (subsaharantribesman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *subsaharantribesman* »_...The manual explains how to turn the heated wheel on, but it doesn't clarify if this is a temperature-controlled function. If I leave it on, is the wheel heated constantly, or only below certain ambient temps? Does it switch off automatically after a period of time? ...

In the Touareg with heated steering wheel there is a temperature sensor built into the steering wheel. The steering column control module uses this sensor to regulate the heat to 70 degrees, cycling the heating element on and off as needed.
I presume the Phaeton would work pretty much the same way.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Heated Steering Wheel question (4x4s)*

Has anyone encountered this message lately? ("Heated Wheel Is Off"?)
Michael


----------



## HT4 (Mar 2, 2011)

PanEuropean said:


> Might be - I'm not sure how the option packages are put together. Look on the build sticker (there is one in your owner's manual, another one in the spare tire well - right rear corner) and look for the code *2ZW* (two-zed-dubya). If you see this production code, you have a heated steering wheel - if you don't see that code, you don't have heat.
> Michael



Sorry to resurrect the old thread.

I had always assumed that my Phaeton did not have a heated steering wheel. I recently looked at my build sticker and noted the 2ZW code... but there is a blank where the heated steering wheel button should be. Thoughts on this apparant discrepancy?


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

If someone installed a wooden steering wheel, your car would automatically have lost its ability to heat the wheel.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

HT4 said:


> ...but there is a blank where the heated steering wheel button should be. Thoughts on this apparant discrepancy?


It sounds odd that there is a 'blank' where the button should be. If I recall correctly, all the steering wheels had the button for heat on/off on them, but the button was only functional if it was in fact a heated steering wheel.

If you could post a photo of the 'blank' button you refer to, that would make it easier to figure things out. In the meantime, though, the only guess I can make is that perhaps someone has pressed the button very hard in the past, and forced it into the the cavity behind where it mounts.

You can see some additional photos illustrating the inside of the steering wheel components at this post: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control Switch (Gradation + and - Buttons). Perhaps the photos there might help you figure things out.

Michael


----------



## W12Canada (Nov 4, 2012)

Pictures for reference:



















Even when it comes up, the heated steering wheel is still functional.
It came on for me when it got slightly chilly from the rain on a warm day.


----------



## Expoman (May 15, 2011)

Oddly enough, I just located the button the other day by accident - it is on the rear side of the right hand portion of the wheel, about level with the - sound system button.

Best,
Steven


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Hello,

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I do not get the message in the Y24 saying that the steering wheel heating is on. Any ideas?

-John


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

Do you press the heated steering wheel button next to the audio buttons on the wheel? It's on the HUB of the steering wheel



Mike


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes I do.

-John


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

The "on" msg and icon should come on in the small screen between the tack and speedo. Like msg #15 in this post. Check your fuses for the heated wheel.

Mike


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes... I have the icon in the upper left corner, but no actual message. Could this have been coded off?

-John


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

That, I can not answer, does the wheel heat up?

My message only comes on for a few seconds then the icon is illuminated to show the wheel heat is on.


Mike


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Mike,

Yes, it does heat up, and I tried it today. I only get the little icon, but no actual message. Thanks for your help, though!
Glad to see that there's now 4 (that I know of) VWVortex Phaeton owners in Canada! 

-John

_*Michael, where are you?!?!?!*_


----------

